# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Ашрам для матаджи-ванапрастх?

## Yadudas

Хари!..
Дорогие преданные, нужна информация о, возможно, существующем ашраме женщин-ванапрастх (возможно, в Подмосковье).
Спасибо за любые сведения!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Это мечта многих матаджи-ванапрастх Подмосковья...

----------

